# RAF Strength 1939-1945 request



## ctrian (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi everyone ,this is a great forum with loads of interesting data on aircraft performance BUT what about strengths for Luftwaffe ,VVS ,USAAF,RAF during ww2? Iv found accurate data for all airforces apart from RAF.So does anyone have a good idea of RAF Combat strength at different periods during the war? 
SE fighters,Nightfighters,Medium bombers,Heavy Bombers,Ground Attack etc plus their geographical dispersion?


----------



## Oggie2620 (Apr 21, 2010)

Try RafCommands Forums - Powered by vBulletin I am sure one of the experts on there will be able to help if the very informative guys on here cant.

Dee


----------



## ctrian (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks ,i'll try that


----------

